# A hive Post-swarm



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

must it been a fun day for you that day ,nice photo shots of the queens and the queens cells


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

very cool pix matt, thanks!


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

I would be curious to know what happens if you nadir ? Cut bottom frames to 1"w and raise ? Nice pics !


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

Maryland Beekeeper said:


> I would be curious to know what happens if you nadir ? Cut bottom frames to 1"w and raise ? Nice pics !


Not sure what you mean. Are you talking about put a new box underneath instead?

Matthew Davey


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

Checked this hive today.

They have a laying queen but it is not any of the queens in the photos above! 
This one is solid orange. The ones in the photos above all had a black tip.

Numbers were a lot less than I had expected, but then I found two more queen cells, both emerged. They were in a hole right in the centre of a frame, both hanging straight down inside the middle of the comb. With only a small gap around them. No wonder I didn't seen them!

So it looks like they swarmed again. 

So alternating the frames made no difference. They have only drawn out two new frames, only the rear 2/3 of both. These are the ones closest to the entrance. The cluster now only covers the rear 2/3 of five frames, and have very little nectar and honey.

Matthew Davey


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice looking queens.


----------

